# What is "natural" birth anyway?!



## madasa

Something I have noticed. When people say "I had a natural birth":

- Some mean "vaginal" (instead of CS)
- Some mean "vaginal with no epi" 
- Some mean "I had no analgesic pain relief"
- Some mean "I had no drugs at all" (ie. they started labour spontaneously and had no drugs for pain, or augmentation) (but they might have had a managed third stage, but to them, that doesn't count).
- Some mean they had no drugs at all not even for the third stage
- Some mean they had no drugs at all and no interventions at all (like assisted delivery)
- Some say "waterbirth" isn't natural birth, because we humans are not aquatic creatures!

Oh and "interventions"! That's another good word!
- Some count "hands on" care from a midwife as intervention.
- Some count herbs as intervention, and say the birth wasnt "natural" if you had herbs to get labour start, keep it going or stem bleeding afterwards or whatever....
- Some count a sweep as an intervention, some don't.
- Some count early cord cutting as intervention, some count ANY cord cutting as intervention.

Some people I've spoken to think I had two natural births, because both were vaginal.

Some think I had only one natural birth, because my first I had pethidine and forceps in a hospital.

Some think neither of my births were "natural" because I had some gas and air second time, and the third stage was managed and then I had to transfer to get the placenta out.

It's got to a point where, if anyone says "I had a natural birth", I don't actually have the foggiest clue what they mean! I've even started to suspect that "natural childbirth" just doesn't exist. There will ALWAYS be SOME form of intervention, even if minimal (in the form of a waterbirth for example, or dad cutting the cord.... ) because it's in our nature as humans to Fiddle. We can't help ourselves. 

What is so great about "natural" anyhow? I don't eat my meat raw and live in a tree. My cat is spayed. I have a television. My baby wears nappies. My son eats food from a supermarket. None of these things are "natural". Why is "natural" the holy grail of chidbirth in some circles?? And... what does is even mean?!!! :wacko:

Did you have a natural birth (by your own definition)? 

What does the word "natural" (as in childbirth) mean to you?

//end random musings. over and out!


----------



## moomin_troll

i suppose to me natural birth means labour starts on its own and u have a vaginal birth. and also being able to listen to ur own body and being able to be free and move around

with my son early labour started but i had to be induced, i was strapped to a bed so couldnt move and my body wasnt able to do what it naturaly wanted to do.

so this time im planning a home water birth, i want to be free to move around and do what u feel i naturaly need to. i will have gas and air on stand by but im hoping to just use the water and breathing to help with the pain.
to me this birth would be natural, because for me its what i think my body wants and needs


----------



## tristansmum

i would say spontaneous labour and vaginal delivery. but to be honest i get sick of people getting snotty about this. All of us woman have conceived and grown a baby, delivered it into the world and are a mother to that baby. So what if you had to be induced, or you needed some pain relief (cause it bloody hurt! lol) or you had to have forceps because baby was not coming out. Or in my case you had EMCS cause baby was so stuck he wasn't even moving with forceps. 

Its wonderful if you can have a lovely calm birthing experience but its not the be all and end all. I think you just need to go with it really. Next time i'd love a "natural" birth- For me that would be a vaginal delivery, with gas&air (cause i know i will need that after last time), in a pool (but not sure if this will happen as a vbac) and in a hospital. 

Hope i've not offended anyone but this is what i think.


----------



## madasa

heck, no, not offended at all... I hope I havent caused offence either, just been pondering all the different meanings of the word lately, and discovered it has so many meanings it is practically meaningless!


----------



## lozzy21

From a medical point of view natural means vaginal, no matter what intervention or pain relief you had.


----------



## poppy

I would say spontaneous onset of labour, vaginal delivery (with no intervention of forceps or ventouse) and no drugs except gas and air.

My first son - managed delivery (epidural, pethidine, forceps)
My second son - completely natural delivery with only 10 minutes second stage (approx five hours first stage

I wouldn't say a manual removal of a placenta takes away from a natural delivery at all (which I had the first time around) as there is absolutely nothing you can to do about it - you cannot 'manage' the situation yourself or 'grin and bear it.' If they don't quickly manage the situation for you, you could haemorrage. So this scenario must be dealt withby professionals.


----------



## chuck

Its a difficult one, and a 'definition' that will vary as much from mother to mother as each labour differs.

For ME I would consider my first labour to be natural from spontaneous onset until the point I had synto pumped into me and from there on in it most defo NOT natural especially the EMCS delivery.

This baby I would say was all natural until 3rd stage, spontaneous onset, no AROM, GnA only and vaginal delivery with no help, although i had to have a managed 3rd stage due to blood loss concerns - I did make them delay clamping and cutting a few minutes though!

This topic came up on offbeatmama before...https://offbeatmama.com/2011/03/natural-birth-myth

How a woman defines her own labour is ultimately up to her, although we did have a giggle here before about a lady saying she had a waterbirth when she did not give birth in water LOL!


----------



## violetsky

For me when I say I had a natural birth I mean I went into labour naturally (spontaneaous onset - not induced), I laboured naturally and unmedicated (no pain relief at all) and then I delivered naturally and unmedicated (vaginally and unassisted; no forceps, pain relief, etc.) 

Also I don't think it's a case of being snotty. If you endure the pain of labour unmedicated it's obviously a completely different experience to if you have an epidural. I'm very proud that I got through it, it's honestly one of my proudest achievements and I did it becuase I believe that (if there are no complications) it is the best for a baby to not be affected by loads of drugs etc in their system, as studies show epidurals and such affect their breathing, ability to breastfeed etc. 

One of my friends recently delivered and requested an epidural early on, then had a c section because it was easier for her and by her own admission she didnt want to deal with the pain. I don't care that she chose to go that way and would never say anything rude about it to her because baby's birth is always an accomplishment, but do I feel like I did a better job so to speak, because I dealt with the (bloody immense) pain for my baby, and it was the hardest thing I ever did in my life - if that makes sense.


----------



## HayleyJA

Wow, thinking about it this is a really hard question to answer. I guess fundamentally, I'd say 'natural' was a vaginal delivery with as little assistance as possible, but actually quantifying that 'little assistance' is almost impossible.

I still class my labour and birth with April as natural, even though she needed a final helping hand from forceps while I had a spinal in case of cs. Others won't agree, and that's fine.

I think to some extent it's about mindset and happiness with the route the labour took, if that makes sense. At the end of the day, having a baby (whether in a birth pool at home with no drugs whatsoever or via an elective c section in theatre) is the most beautiful and natural thing in the world and that's all that matters. :)


----------



## clarsair

I've sometimes wondered this too. I'd consider it spontaneous onset of labour, no augmentation or pain relief, and vaginal delivery without forceps etc.


----------



## madasa

//Its a difficult one, and a 'definition' that will vary as much from mother to mother as each labour differs.//

ITA with this. That said... if a women says her birth was "Natural", all power to her. I'm not saying to anyone DON'T describe it that way... Everyone describes and processes their own experiences their own way, the way THEY need to. I get that :D Only that I'm never sure quite what people mean by it, because its such a personal definition :)


----------



## xSamanthax

I say i had a natural delivery with my daughter even if it was one no one will ever forget it! :haha:, had a really fast labour only 2 and half hours in total from first contraction to when she arrived. I had no pain relief as she was born in the back of my dads car in the hospital car park and my dad delivered her. 

I did have a little gas and air to deliver the placenta though after they finally got me into the hospital.


----------



## chuck

Wow awesome stuff Sam!


----------



## Ashley2189

i consider a natural birth to be vaginal delivery with spontaneous labor, absolutely no medication INCLUDING gas and air, and no intervention for delivery of baby. no forceps or vacuum used to deliver baby. if you use gas and air at any point in time or any sort of pain relief, i don't consider it a "natural" birth, it's an assisted birth and there's absolutely nothing wrong with it. the only pain relief measures included would be if you do self-hypnosis, massage, etc. i think of it this way - a natural birth is what i would have if i went into labor in my house and delivered the baby with no medical personnel or equipment. 

delivery of placenta and cord cutting doesn't really come into play in my mind. the birth is the birth of the child, i don't consider the placenta to be my baby.


----------



## kellyb

Just to tack on to Madasa's original post (and I know this may sound ignorant, so I apologize), what exactly is gas and air? We don't have that in the U.S., and I must admit, I feel a bit cheated, especially if it's something that can help with the pain, yet still be considered "natural." Of course, that's a big IF, depending on what exactly "gas and air" are. Someone please help! I'm dying to know!


----------



## xSamanthax

Gas and air is half oxygen and half nitrous oxide, or laughing gas. Helps with the pain. Heres a link *CLICK HERE*


----------



## kellyb

Oh man! That's so unfair that we don't have that here. Don't know if I'd use it or not during pregnancy, but I'd like it for other things. Now I remember hearing that people used to get laughing gas at the dentist's office, and now they don't. I wonder why. Weird. But, knowing the U.S. maybe there's less money to be made in "gas and air," as opposed to anesthesia, other prescription drugs, etc. Oh well, bummer.

Thanks for responding, Madasa! And sorry for the mini hijack.


----------



## chuck

GnA is good as its in and out of your system as soon as you take a deep breath, unlike opiates etc which take a while to work and ages to wear off.

I wouldnt really say its a good painkiller but it makes things a little fuzzy around the edges and it really helped me control my breathing. 

It makes a lot of women feel drunk/dizzy and throw up though!


----------



## chuck

Of all the differing views here we do seem to be converging on some points though...

Vaginal delivery without instruments seems to be the most agreed upon factor so far.


----------



## Mervs Mum

I say.....don't box me in dude. I gave birth. End of. :)


----------



## silver_penny

I term both of my births as natural, in so far as they were both vaginal births without instruments or any drugs. However, they were far from similar situations. With DS1, he was a vaginal breech birth in the hospital with no pain meds. However, I did have a forced managed third stage, as I refused it, yet they did it any ways. With DS2 I had an unassisted birth. Nothing was "managed" though I did take Evening Primrose Oil in efforts to try to kick start labor after my waters had gone. 

So in the end, I think the term "natural" is a very loose term that's thrown around quite a bit. With every labour and birth, its a very personal and unique experience that cannot be captured in any one word.


----------



## madasa

kellyb said:


> Oh man! That's so unfair that we don't have that here. Don't know if I'd use it or not during pregnancy, but I'd like it for other things. Now I remember hearing that people used to get laughing gas at the dentist's office, and now they don't. I wonder why. Weird. But, knowing the U.S. maybe there's less money to be made in "gas and air," as opposed to anesthesia, other prescription drugs, etc. Oh well, bummer.
> 
> Thanks for responding, Madasa! And sorry for the mini hijack.

You might be able to access gas and air if you want to have it on hand for your birth. I think it depends where you are and how the health professionals feel about it. I have heard of some women in the US having it, but they had to order it or the MW had to order it or something. If you;re interested, it might be worth exploring. It's not total relief, but it does take the edge off for most women - it just gives you that little bit of help if you wobble towards then end because you're tired or what have you. If you don't like how it makes you feel, just stop using it and the effects go almost straight away. The biggest help for me was how it helped to focus my breath.


----------



## madasa

Mervs Mum said:


> I say.....don't box me in dude. I gave birth. End of. :)

Me too, mostly. Although, most of the time, I can't resist throwing in "~~~at home and it was flippin' AWESOME!" YMMV :D


----------



## lynnikins

I class my first birth as partly natural it was in my eyes a *natural labor* as i started with no drugs and took no drugs during labor not even the paracetamol they kept offering lol caus i know it does nought for me lol, 
my second it was a *Natural Birth* in that there was no intervention or drugs involved in the process but my labor was Augmented as I had been induced ( even if it was only one lot of gel lol ) and i was monitored in early labor. 

This one i hope starts naturally on its own and i dont need the drugs to give me that push and i hope that again i can manage with no drug pain relief and deliver this baby with minimal physical contact from the MW's on me or the baby if i can manage that even if i use water, tens, heat, massage then i will class it as "All Natural"


----------



## xxchelseaxx

Ashley2189 said:


> i consider a natural birth to be vaginal delivery with spontaneous labor, absolutely no medication INCLUDING gas and air, and no intervention for delivery of baby. no forceps or vacuum used to deliver baby. if you use gas and air at any point in time or any sort of pain relief, i don't consider it a "natural" birth, it's an assisted birth and there's absolutely nothing wrong with it. the only pain relief measures included would be if you do self-hypnosis, massage, etc. i think of it this way - a natural birth is what i would have if i went into labor in my house and delivered the baby with no medical personnel or equipment.
> 
> delivery of placenta and cord cutting doesn't really come into play in my mind. the birth is the birth of the child, i don't consider the placenta to be my baby.

i agree with the above. :thumbup:


----------



## madasa

Given that, if it does go Pete Tong it disrupts those magical first hrs with your newborn (like it did for me last time) I don't hold that view anymore. If the placenta is still attached, then the baby still gets any drugs you get. And anything that can mess up the just given birth hormones that are whizzing around is to be looked at with caution, IMO. :)


----------



## hot tea

Natural birth is spontaneous labour, no episiotomy, no use of forceps or vacuum, and NO drugs whatsoeever. That is includes gas and air. Anything else I consider just a vaginal birth.

By my standards I had a natural birth.


----------



## AP

Mervs Mum said:


> I say.....don't box me in dude. I gave birth. End of. :)

love it!


----------



## AP

whats more natural than giving birth, producing a child, whatever the way? i hate how the term natural is used sometimes :(


----------



## chuck

It's an argument/debate over a term that there can never be 1 answer to. It's a highly sensitive and personal experience that will have different meaning to everyone. 

Although I wish I had a bit more of your attitude MM/sb22 I still can not think of myself as having given birth to my first son. He was delivered, pulled out of my body and shown to me - medical and devoid of any care or emotion. My second son I birthed, I worked I laboured I breathed I bled I sweat and I pushed and brought him into the world myself. 

Having survived both ways of doing things I know which I prefer and I still grieve having done it 'naturally' once.


----------



## AP

:hugs: chuck x


----------



## hot tea

chuck said:


> It's an argument/debate over a term that there can never be 1 answer to. It's a highly sensitive and personal experience that will have different meaning to everyone.
> 
> Although I wish I had a bit more of your attitude MM/sb22 I still can not think of myself as having given birth to my first son. He was delivered, pulled out of my body and shown to me - medical and devoid of any care or emotion. My second son I birthed, I worked I laboured I breathed I bled I sweat and I pushed and brought him into the world myself.
> 
> Having survived both ways of doing things I know which I prefer and I still grieve having done it 'naturally' once.

Amazing job on ypur vbac. :thumbup: Love to see mommies like you! I know very random, but truly. It touches me so deeply.


----------



## Mervs Mum

I think throwing CS in to the equation will always shed a different and much more emotive light on a discussion like this. I think it's totally valid to feel that waspy Chuck and no one should try to flower it up, it's almost patronising I imagine. I hope however, yur VBAC has healed some of the hurt from Dewi's birth. You've definitely triumphed this time and birth YOUR way :)


----------



## birdiex

I consider a natural birth to be a birth with only what nature provided you with - so no drugs or medicated anything whatsoever, but herbs and water are natural so that can still be used in a natural birth.


----------



## chuck

My first experience is s car that runs deep, I dont think it'll ever be as good as new but its healing slowly.

I know by the journey I've taken so far that I have helped other women merely by sharing information I have learned if not by being an inspiration (don't want to get ideas above my station LOL). I don't think I'll ever look at what happened in a positive way but I can use it positively to help others I guess.

I keep meaning to contact my local NCT branch to offer my contact details for any Mum's who want to speak to someone who planned HBAC and or got a VBAC.


----------



## Mervs Mum

Find your local ICAN group. Tina Coley on my fb list is one of the national coordinators so she would be able to help you x


----------



## leighbaby

to me: natural - is the way nature intended it - vaginal...i include drugs though (as they are based on the structures of naturally occuring substances which have useful qualities such as pain relief - but have not got the side effects that the natural drug might have)

i tried gas and air, but it didn't do much for me and didn't have any other pain relief.

next time - sod it, i'll have whatever they are offering!!


----------



## moomin_troll

Mervs Mum said:


> Find your local ICAN group. Tina Coley on my fb list is one of the national coordinators so she would be able to help you x

OT but tinas my doula :D shes lovely


----------



## Mervs Mum

She's ace isnt she  so pleased you found her x


----------



## mum22ttc#3

This may be a silly question but when people say spontaneous onset of labour does this include having a sweep. I kinda see it as a bit of an 'intervention', yet I had a sweep with both of my last pregnancies and when I look back in the notes it does state spontaneous labour?

I also find that how people describe natural labours differs greatly, the main one I think being as to whether using gas or air = natural or not.


----------



## NaturalMomma

To *me* a natual birth is a unmedicated birth with very little - no interventions. No induction of any kind, no other medications, etc. 

That is just my definition. If someone wants to say they had a natural birth but was induced, be my guest. I'm not going to beat down people for defining something in a different way :)


----------



## Kess

I think, for me, natural methods of induction (sex, nipple stimulation, pineapple) wouldn't take away from labelling a birth "natural", but I don't know where a sweep or breaking the waters come on the natural-medical scale. I think "totally natural" wouldn't include gas and air, but I wouldn't have a problem with someone who used gas and air or a paracetamol calling their birth natural.


----------



## ASBO_ALI

epidural all the way baby!!! whoever called child birth 'natural' was clearly a man and clearly deranged!! I am not a woman born in the 1800's, therefore medical intervention was designed to reduce the unimaginable pain of childbirth.
Pregnant with #2 ;o) xx


----------



## chuck

ASBO_ALI said:


> epidural all the way baby!!! *whoever called child birth 'natural' was clearly a man and clearly deranged!!* I am not a woman born in the 1800's, therefore medical intervention was designed to reduce the *unimaginable pain* of childbirth.
> Pregnant with #2 ;o) xx

WTF?


----------



## Tacey

I'm not sure that labels are helpful, except as a shorthand for your experience. I do believe that intervention free birth is best for mum and baby if possible, but if intervention is needed then it doesn't make the experience any less worthy. I will plan for a natural birth, but if things don't go as they should, I'll take any intervention necessary to protect my baby and myself. I think the phrase 'you don't get a gold star for having a natural birth' misses the point of why you'd aim for one, but it's true that we shouldn't be dismissive of a birth that involved pain meds, episiotomies, forceps or anything else.


----------



## Mervs Mum

chuck said:


> ASBO_ALI said:
> 
> 
> epidural all the way baby!!! *whoever called child birth 'natural' was clearly a man and clearly deranged!!* I am not a woman born in the 1800's, therefore medical intervention was designed to reduce the *unimaginable pain* of childbirth.
> Pregnant with #2 ;o) xx
> 
> WTF?Click to expand...

Indeed...wtf?! Are you reading a different thread to us? :lol:


----------



## AP

:rofl:


----------



## lozzy21

Is say a sweep would be classed as natural but breaking your waters isent. A sweep just helps produce natural hormones that would make you go into labour, same as having sex ect would.


----------



## chuck

I think someone needs to relax a little and not be so terrified of what her body is meant to do.


----------



## xxchelseaxx

ASBO_ALI said:


> epidural all the way baby!!! whoever called child birth 'natural' was clearly a man and clearly deranged!! I am not a woman born in the 1800's, therefore medical intervention was designed to reduce the unimaginable pain of childbirth.
> Pregnant with #2 ;o) xx


:rofl:

all i'm going to say is...... uneducated!


----------



## NaturalMomma

I took it as she was being sarcastic.....

I don't class natural induction methods as natural for the reason that you're not allowing your body to naturally go into labor without helping it. Majority of labors will eventually happen in their own time when baby is ready, it is only a very small number that actually need help starting. But again, to each their own. I'm not going to freak out if someone says their induction birth was a natural one.


----------



## madasa

ASBO_ALI said:


> epidural all the way baby!!! whoever called child birth 'natural' was clearly a man and clearly deranged!! I am not a woman born in the 1800's, therefore medical intervention was designed to reduce the unimaginable pain of childbirth.
> Pregnant with #2 ;o) xx

I read that four times, and the first line doesn't really make sense - IMO it doesn't GET any natural-er than birth! :wacko:

There WAS no "unimaginable pain" the second time I gave birth (and no, I didn't have an epi ;) ). It was gorgeous. I'd have no sooner have numbed myself for that than I would for having sex. 

Curious...if all you've ever had is an epi-birth, then how do you know the "pain" is "unimaginable"? That would be making decisions based on hearsay and fear, not on reason or biological norms.

Nothing against epi-births in the slightest - I do think they aren't something to be decided on lightly, though, given the risks (and this post seemed a wee bit.... flippant about them??) An uninformed choice is no choice at all, right...?


----------



## mum22ttc#3

NaturalMomma said:


> I took it as she was being sarcastic.....
> 
> I don't class natural induction methods as natural for the reason that you're not allowing your body to naturally go into labor without helping it. Majority of labors will eventually happen in their own time when baby is ready, it is only a very small number that actually need help starting. But again, to each their own. I'm not going to freak out if someone says their induction birth was a natural one.

I agree with you saying that 'only a small number that actually need help starting". I had sweeps with my last 2 lo's and looking back I really dont think they were necessary, my first when I was 6 days over and with my last lo I was 5 days over, so still had quite a bit of time till I hit the 42 weeks. If we have another lo I have already decieded that I wont be having a sweep, mainly because I am curious as too whether I will go into labour on my own.

I was just unsure as too whether it was classed as natural as it is an 'intervention' as such by not allowing your body to naturally, yet at the same time there are no drugs involved :flower:


----------



## NaturalMomma

^ I get what you're saying. An intervention is anything that is done to you though, not just with drugs. Electronic fetal monitoring is also an intervention.


----------



## ASBO_ALI

it 'was' sarcasm ladies!! The lowest form of wit, yes i know, but i spent 4 years at uni learning to perfect my 'uneducated' sarcasm with honours (not in medical science you wont be surprised to hear). Didnt mean to offend anyone. xx


----------



## Bournefree

have to admit - I missed the wink.. and totally didn't understand!
Thanks for clearing it up!
Xxx


----------



## Kenzie_tank

Ive always thought it was a vaginal birth with no pain relief...after reading this I might be wrong though ?


----------



## bubbles123

I would say a vaginal birth with no instruments, ie you push baby out yourself. I had a natural birth up to the third stage when I guess we went 'unnatural' as I pushed for three hours but he wouldn't budge so I had a drip and a ventouse in the end. Didn't mind a bit, they tried everything they could to assist me in pushing myself (positions etc) but in the end he just wasn't budging so I'm pleased they were able to get him out.

When I was recovering after a midwife came in to me and asked me about the birth and said 'oh, that's a shame are you going to try for a natural birth next time?' I could have punched her. Yes, I had a ventouse because I didn't try hard enough. Sigh.


----------



## madasa

ASBO_ALI said:


> it 'was' sarcasm ladies!! The lowest form of wit, yes i know, but i spent 4 years at uni learning to perfect my 'uneducated' sarcasm with honours (not in medical science you wont be surprised to hear). Didnt mean to offend anyone. xx

Thanks for clarifying :) Glad I wasn't the only one to miss it!


----------



## silver_penny

I find it absolutely amazing how different two similar threads in two different sections play out. I'm not sure if anyone caught the "Did I have a natural birth?" thread while it was in Baby Club, but it eventually got moved into the _debates_ section! I love Home and Natural Birth section! You ladies are amazing!


----------



## madasa

Now I wanna see that.... :devil:


----------



## Bournefree

Oh dear, I found it!.. and goodness it does spiral out of control even just by the end of the first page!

Those that want to read..
https://www.babyandbump.com/news-debates/636676-did-have-natural-birth-2.html

Very interesting, that we all have respect for each other and other women's choices - I have always maintained that this section of BnB is the nicest place to be!
XxX


----------



## Mervs Mum

I dont think I'll bother reading that! I never venture out of here for good reason! :lol:


----------



## sam#3

i ventured into GS and regretted it almost instantly!!


----------



## sam#3

omg that thread is awful >(


----------



## Mervs Mum

how many pages in did you get Sam? I managed to page 3 before my eyes started to bleed and I lost the will to live. How can women not see how important their birth/s is/are? We are so emotive in a discussion like this it just totally demonstrates how important it is to feel fully engaged and part of your birth.....but then again I guess what that means to the individual can be so different. Horses for courses and all that!


----------



## moomin_troll

ive had so many women jump on me because i was proud that i was induced and delt with the pain and didnt have a epidural and the fact i hate them.

and then i get called a snob for wanting a natural birth this time because i want to believe in my body some how makes me high and mighty lol

sometimes people need a slap, so i tend to stay away from those sorts of threads now


----------



## sam#3

i found it painful after the first couple.... and i could never comment i would need to quote almost every other post!!!! tossers!! 
give me the hippy, pain loving, natural, knowledgeable, able birth ANY DAY


----------



## indigo_fairy

Note to self: Never click on suspicious looking links with a warning again.. my head hurts :ignore:


----------



## silver_penny

Yeah, that thread was pretty brutal, which is why I love this area! I made a few comments in the thread, but they were more "hippy-like" than everything, as in why can't we all get along. I think its more down to people being upset about the birthing experience they had and they don't want to admit the guilt that they feel. :shrug:


----------



## Trying4ababy

I consider natural childbirth one where labor starts on its own, vaginal delivery without forceps, no pain relief/drugs of any kind


----------



## Mervs Mum

Natural is birthing vaginally using nothing other than things any member of the public can get their mitts on. Birth pools, TENS, homeopathy, aromatherapy, paracetamol....that kind of shizzle. No G&A and no pharmaceuticals. I think some people say 'natural' when they mean 'vaginal' as in not c section. That's not the definition of natural. It's something that's happened in the US because the use of intervention is so common place. So they say natural or CS.

BUT as I said before call it what you like. It's birth no matter how it happens!


----------



## moomin_troll

im going to try and go as natural as possible but ile be having gas and air around just incase lol altho with my hypnobirthing breathing im not sure it will even fit in. i didnt even use it for later most part of zanes birth


----------



## Mervs Mum

I've never had a natural birth. G&A in early established labour then I ditch it when I get into my groove. I find it good for focusing my breathing. :)


----------



## Trying4ababy

I had a Demerol shot...but it didn't do crap except for make me feel dizzy


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Mervs Mum said:


> I've never had a natural birth. G&A in early established labour then I ditch it when I get into my groove. I find it good for focusing my breathing. :)

I think this is what i used it for the most, not because I felt I needed it but that it helped focus my breathing. In pain relief terms I actually felt it did nothing for me.


----------



## chuck

GnA dosen't count as a drug it's not nearly strong enough just like paracetamol LOL, i swear its the deep breathing with GnA that does most good not the nitrous itself.


----------

